# Australia facing a one off tax as flooding continues



## Comparecarrental (Jan 25, 2011)

The damage to Queensland is shocking. An area the size of NSW is actually underwater right now (25/1/11). To date, $145,257,594 has been raised in donations from Businesses & Individuals in Australia. n nFor rumors to floating around about a new tax seems rather strange - Isn't this exactly why we pay taxes in the first place? So that when disasters like this happen there is money to restore & rebuild? n nThanks for the context. Phill - Director of Comparecarrental in NSW Australia


----------

